# Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf



## Stoer (2. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

es ist noch etwas zeit bis zum Herbst, aber mich würde mal interessieren wie Ihr Euer Riesenchinaschilf runterschneidet.
Nach erfolglosen Versuchen mit einer Heckenschere vom Aldi, habe ich in den letzten Jahren eine Schneidgiraffe von Fiskars benutzt. Geht gut, aber es dauert.

Was nehmt Ihr ?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Hallo Peter,
ich habe nur eine Wanne mit ca. 60 cm Durchmesser voll mit Chinaschilf.
Diese schneide ich mit einer Astschere.
Diese Astschere ist eine Teleskopastschere, die es jedes Jahr entweder bei L.dl, oder A.di
für ein paar Euros gibt.
Das funktioniert einwandfrei und ist in ein paar wenigen Minuten passiert.

LG Markus


----------



## canis (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Hallo

Also mit der Heckenschere geht das bei mir prima


----------



## Frankia (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Hallo Peter,

gegen dieses "Unkraut" hilft nur die Motorsense................

Mein Busch hatte zwischenzeitlich einen Durchmesser von 1 m.............. 
im letzten Herbst wurde er liquidiert................
die Wurzeln kamen mir gefährlich nahe an den Teich...................


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Hallo,

ich schneide es mit der normalen Gartenschere, allerdings in Gärtnerqualität (`Felko`). Die billigen Scheren kenne ich auch, die halten meistens nur eine Saison.

Übrigens fasse ich das Chinaschilf im Herbst nicht an. Die Stiele bieten über den Winter einen Schutz für den Wurzelstock, und obendrein gibt die Pflanze so noch etwas Struktur für das Beet. Mir gefällt es einfach wenn es da steht und mit Rauhreif oder Schnee überzogen ist. Der aus Gärtnersicht richtige Termin für den Rückschnitt liegt im zeitigen Frühling, so in der zweiten Märzhälfte.


----------



## Stoer (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Ich glaube die meisten hier im Forum reden von Chinaschilf, ich rede von *Riesenchinaschilf*.

Wird über zwei Meter hoch und die Stärke der einzelnen Halme ist so dick wie der kleine Finger.
Ich finde es optisch sehr schön, aber das runterschneiden im Herbst nervt.

@canis
Mit welcher Heckenschere, elektrisch oder manuell ?

@ Frankia
Wie hast Du das Riesenchinaschilf aus der Erde geholt ?
Muss eine Mörderarbeit gewesen sein !


----------



## danyvet (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

mein Chinaschilf ist auch über 2m hoch und ich schneide es ebenfalls mit einer normalen Gartenschere, die nicht mal besondere Qualität hat. Allerdings muss ich halt jeden Stengel einzeln schneiden. Mein Chinaschilf-Buschen hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 40 - 50 cm. Nicht so viel, aber ein paar Halme kommen da schon auch zusammen.
So wie Werner sagt, schneide ich es ebenfalls erst im zeitigen Frühjahr, weniger wegen Schutz der Wurzeln, aber weil die Blütenrispen so hübsch aussehen im Gegenlicht. Mein Lieblingsfotomotiv


----------



## Limnos (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Hie

Zunächst zu Thema: Ich schneide das Rioesen-Chinaschilf (Miscanthus floridulus, M.japonicus) auch mit der Elektro-Heckenschere, aber auch erst im Frühjahr.

@Mein Busch hatte zwischenzeitlich einen Durchmesser von 1 m..............
im letzten Herbst wurde er liquidiert................
die Wurzeln kamen mir gefährlich nahe an den Teich................... 
Ich habe einen Horst von deutlich über einem Meter Duchmesser seit etlichen Jahren unmittelbar am Teich. Bisher haben die Ausläufer nur die Folie etwas beiseite gedrängt, aber in keiner Weise beschädigt, da die Spitzen immer nur nach oben weisen. 
Was das Ausgraben anbetrifft, so würde ich hier, wie auch bei Bambus eine Spitzhacke empfehlen, mit der man nicht nur besser unter den Wurzelballen kommt, als mit dem Spaten, sondern ihn auch druch Aushebeln lockern kann. Will man den Wurzelstock teilen, so ist eine Kettensäge mit einer alten Kette, die man danach wegwirft, das Mittel der Wahl.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Frankia (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Hallo Stör



> Wie hast Du das Riesenchinaschilf aus der Erde geholt ?



ja war ne mords Arbeit, u..a. mit Spitzhacke, u.a. Einsatz von Frontlader meines Schleppers um das gane Wurzelwerk tief aus dem Boden zu reißen.........

@ Wolfgang



> Ausläufer nur die Folie etwas beiseite gedrängt, aber in keiner Weise beschädigt, da die Spitzen immer nur nach oben weisen.




......ich hätte da kein Vertrauen mehr, nachdem ich gesehen habe, wo die Wurzeln überall hingehen und sogar unter den großen Sandstein-Findlingen, die ich als Grundstücksbegrennzung eingegraben habe, hindurch und auf das Nachbargrundstück gewachsen sind............


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Hallo Peter,
ich schneide mein __ Schilf jetzt um diese Zeit (also nachdem der Frost vorbei ist). Ich mache das auch mit der Gartenschere, es dauert halt etwas länger... .
Bereits jetzt um diese Zeit treibt es bereits in der geschützten Mitte aus, was das Zurückschneiden erschwert. Einmal "verhunzte" Triebe setzen im Spätsommer keine Blüte an, sondern bleiben mickrig... .


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> ich schneide mein __ Schilf jetzt um diese Zeit (also nachdem der Frost vorbei ist).



jetzt nachdem der Frost vorbei ist? Wir haben jetzt Hochwinter, da kommt noch einiges an Frost. Ausserdem gibt es den Märzwinter als meteorologische Singularität. Erst Ende März ist die Zeit fürs Ausputzen und Aufräumen im Garten gekommen.


----------



## Stoer (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Mein *Chinaschilf *schneide ich auch erst im Frühjahr runter, aber das *Riesenchinaschilf *schon im Herbst, da beim Riesenchinaschilf eine Menge Blätter im Garten rumfliegen, was beim normalen Chinaschilf nicht der Fall ist.

Da ich eine Menge Riesenchinaschilf habe (runterschneiden dauert ca. 1h) geht eine normale Gartenschere nicht.



@ Wolfgang

ich hatte es vor ein paar Jahren mit einer Heckenschere vom Aldi probiert, aber die Halme haben sich in den Schneidzähnen festgesetzt, sodass diese nicht mehr richtig schneiden konnte.
Im Baumarkt habe ich jetzt Heckenscheren gesehen, wo der Abstand zwischen den Schneidzähnen 18 . 20 mm beträgt. Eventuell wären diese besser.
Was hast Du für eine Heckenschere.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schneiden von Riesenchinaschilf*

Hallo Werner,
mit der aktuellen Kältewelle habe ich nicht so richtig gerechnet! Zum Glück  habe ich noch nicht mit dem Rückschnitt begonnen. Ich habe allerdings in der Mitte ein paar grüne Spitzen entdeckt... . Nächste Woche wird zurückgeschnitten, keine Frage. 
Der letzte Wintereinbruch war nicht nett zu meinem Apfelbaum, und meiner __ Mahonie auf der Südost-Ecke (die hatte ich schon abgeschrieben, und wollte dort umgestalten - aber sie wurde trotz der Winter langsam größer). Ich bereue es nicht, viele einheimische Gehölze gesetzt zu haben, und werde für die Zukunft mehr Augenmerk auf die langsam wachsenden Sorten richten - gutes Gärtnern ist eine Sache von Jahrzehnten, davon bin ich überzeugt, nach nunmehr etlichen Jahren Gartenpraxis mit "mäßigem" Engagement. Sollte ich mal ein mäßiger "Zierpflanzen-Gärtner" werden, dann wäre das die Erfüllung eines meiner Wünsche .


----------

